# Haus Godwin in Alabama



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

No surprise, the responses have not been coming in for the South Florida area. I have found a possible one in Alabama that has pups on the ground. Pricey at $3- $3500, that doesn't sway me away. I was expecting at least 2k and up anyhow. 
I emailed her back for pictures, pedigrees and testing info

I still am speaking with Von Calvo in Miami, he seems to have supplied lots of breeders dogs all over the country.

Anyone ever deal with Haus Godwin or can take a look at this and give me some input?

Thanks






Haus Godwin in Alabama | German Shepherd puppies | Good Dog


Get to know Haus Godwin in Alabama. See puppy photos, reviews, health information. Easy to apply. Find the best German Shepherd for you.




www.gooddog.com













Godwin German Shepherds & Team


Godwin German Shepherds & Team, Phenix City, AL. 21,120 likes · 26 talking about this · 4 were here. Top Long Coat German Shepherd & Berger Blanc Suisse breeder in the United States! South East Shepherd




www.facebook.com


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

So what I am seeing from the Good Breeder site, is they import already titled dogs? Do they do anything with progeny born in the US? Health testing? Titling? What I read into this is, they ride on the coat tails of others accomplishments. I am not able to access more right now, so cant do extensive searching. So this is my conclusion thus far.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t know but don’t rush. Wait for the right breeder and dog.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks, I was not happy with the lack of communication so I moved on from them.


----------

